# looking for club near tifton georgia



## blazers54 (Mar 5, 2012)

i will be attending abac in the fall and would like tog et into a club close to tifton around that area so i dont have to make the 3 1/2 to 4 hour drive to my club in mcduffie county..if you have any information on a club down there please let me know..thanks


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

*member*

I have room for 4 members with a camphouse. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin ga great hunting and felowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 16, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas.  dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols county georgia 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia

if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Steven Sipes (229) 300-6151


----------



## dusty (May 17, 2012)

1100 acres of deer and turkey --- north Clinch county between Lakeland GA and Pearson Ga.-6 members needed---$450.00 2012-2013 season --PM or call
229-563-2803 as for Lon
Thanks

email questions--- LChaney2002@bellsouth.net


----------



## fbhclittlecheif1 (May 29, 2012)

we have room 1000 acers in telfair county juust nort of tifton camp has full eletric water and septic 150 acer soy bean field. And food plots dues are 700


----------



## chadcarver00 (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee Co. hunt club needs2 - 3 more members for our 1008 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods, pines & natural wetlands on different parts of the property. a Couple nice clearcuts. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. Very Family Oriented. The property is a cple. mi. off Hwy 82, on Atkinson Co./Ware Co. line $450 per year. call Chad @ 912-381-1063


----------



## deerhunter2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dry Creek Hunting Club, in Berrien County, is in need of 3-4 members before we loose our lease. We have around 600 arces with deer and hogs. The land was clear cut around 7 years ago and has planted pines that are about 6 years old. Dues are $600 and would need the money ASAP.


----------



## snowbuck (Jun 19, 2012)

have a few spots in turner co call 229-848-3573


----------



## pburney13 (Jul 11, 2012)

Very interested how can we contact you


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a 1300 acre tract in Clinch Co. The tract is about 40 miles from I-75 in Valdosta. Dues are $700. We have deer, turkeys & some hogs. As a bonus, you can kill all the yotes that you please!!!!!!


----------



## curlewjimmy (Sep 6, 2012)

ben hill co next to TIFT co. just east of Fitzgerald  jim 352 634 2249


----------

